# Dithyron - T3/T4 mix



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey, I've had some trouble getting hold of T3 but I have found some Dithyron T3/T4 mix. Each tab has 50ug L-Thyroxine Sodium and 12.5ug L-Triiodothyronine Sodium.

Has anyone any experience with this?

What dose would you reccomend?

Thanks


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

had that stuff ages ago and was good.. impossible to find tho


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got some - and pretty cheap too! 

How much did you take? Also did you taper up the dose like T3? My source says there's no need but i wanna check first.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

varies mate when i diet i dont go over 75mcg t3 or 300mcg t4...no need to taper.. maybe 3 days up and 1 week down if you're worried


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

DB said:


> varies mate when i diet i dont go over 75mcg t3 or 300mcg t4...no need to taper.. maybe 3 days up and 1 week down if you're worried


Cool, thanks a lot. :beer1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am using this at the moment good stuff


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am using this at the moment good stuff


Cool. How many tabs are you using per day Pscarb? I really don't want to overdo it but i want it to work.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I think i may have used these before but they were higher dose at 100mcg t4 and 25mcg t3 and they were very good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use between 6-8 per day but then i am dieting and have been on GH for 2yrs


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Just curious. Im using this at 3 tabs per day. Is there no need to taper off then? Also will your recover naturally. I noticed your using a fair amount Paul , how did you finish off with these? Did you also taper or just finish up on your last day of 6-8.


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

I loved this stuff,used in the past but very hard to find now.


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you need to take anything along side this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jack3dUP said:


> Do you need to take anything along side this?


anything else for what??


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> anything else for what??


Before/During/After cycling Dithyron


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no your natural thyroid product will recover....


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Appreciate it thank you


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any further info on Dithyron and what would be best amount to take daily from a box of 30?

Struggling to find much info via Google


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think from memory they are tabs of 12.5/50mcg of T3/T4 if this is the case then start with 1 in the morning and one in the evening this will give you 50mcg of T3 (T4 convers to T3 at a ratio of 4:1)


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine state ; Each Tablet Contains: levothyroxine Sodium 50ug, Liothyronine Sodium 12.5ug

Therefore just doing a 15 day "cycle" at 2 a day would be what you recommend?

Thanks again for helping.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can i ask what you hope to acheive using it for 15 days?


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

I only have the single pack of 30


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jack3dUP said:


> I only have the single pack of 30


you do know this is a thyroid med that will stimulate the thyroid so the best it will give you a raised metabolism for a week or two and that it.....it is less than pointless to use one pack of this


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Is that so?



DB said:


> varies mate when i diet i dont go over 75mcg t3 or 300mcg t4...no need to taper.. maybe 3 days up and 1 week down if you're worried


Even if I did the above - 3 days on, 1 week off?


----------



## folderslide (Sep 29, 2009)

Jack3dUP said:


> Is that so?
> 
> just buy some more! dont use the 3 on 7 off protocol, just keep it stable at 2 a day to begin with. you'll want another 2 packs or so, so you can stay on a wile and start seeing some results.
> 
> Even if I did the above - 3 days on, 1 week off?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jack3dUP said:


> Is that so?


Yes it is, you will acheive nothing with one pack of these tabs......so i again ask what are you wanting to achieve?


----------



## stud3nt (Jan 30, 2012)

so guys what's the best for the beginers for example star of 1 a day for 3 days and than just keep it stable at 2 a day for how long? 4 weeks..?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dont you mean BiTiron?? 12.5mcg t3, 50mcg T4 per tab??

i think you get to much t4 when you get enough T3 on these.. but they work fine.


----------



## stud3nt (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes i got dithyron T3/T4 Mix 3box'es Which is the same 12,5mcg T3 and 50mcg T4 per tablet. So what do you think how many a day


----------

